# What is in your camera bag (post a picture)



## sabbath999 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, normally I don't think about it much, I just pack what I will be needing for the weekend, and zip it up...

But I took a picture tonight of my kit for this weekend, and I thought it might be fun for everybody to share what they actually put in their bags for a "normal" shoot... and describe the contents.

So here is mine, for a weekend trip to a couple of zoos down south, and then Christmas with the family.







Ok, starting with the big camera/lens combo and working my way down, clockwise, we have a D300 with 70-200 VR, a Nikon 55-200 VR, a Nikon TC-17E teleconverter for the 70-200, a Nikon 50mm f/1.8 prime, a Nikon 18-200 VR, a Nikon SB-600, a D80, a D40, a Nikon 105 VR, a Nikon 18-55 (kit lens) and a Sigma f/2.8 24-60.

The one thing this bag doesn't have is a fast wide angle to replace both the Sigma and kit lens (I use the Sigma for shooting basketball, but it is not wide enough for my needs). 

I am going to have to invest in a good f/2.8 wide angle zoom... but that will be a project for next year... considering everything in this bag... AND the bag... were purchased in the last 9 months (plus a bunch of stuff I am not taking), and the camera that took this picture, I think I have spent enough money on camera equipment for one year.

Yes, I know this is a totally dorky post that has no redeeming values whatever... I just thought it would be fun to see how people load up for a trip out shooting... whether you take a bunch (like I do) or go minimalist.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 19, 2007)

We have almost the same bag!


----------



## DJDarknez (Dec 19, 2007)

My bag is pretty small, since I don't have alot of lenses and whatnot. BUUUUUUUUUUT here's mine.  D50 in the top, 55-200mm lens to the right.  JVC DV cam on the left.  Hood for the 200mm in the center (also where DV cam battery goes).  Empty space on right is for Fuji point+shoot.  Below that is the cable and card reader for cameras.


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 19, 2007)

DJDarknez said:


> D50 in the top, 55-200mm lens to the right.



Which lens you got on the D50. Can't quite make it out...


----------



## DJDarknez (Dec 19, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Which lens you got on the D50. Can't quite make it out...


 
It was the kit lens, 18-55. I forget the exact specs since I ended up throwing it away in Germany (damaged when I dropped it). But I think it's the older version of the replacement I bought, which is AF-S 18-55mm 1:3.5-5.6GII ED


----------



## dpolston (Dec 19, 2007)

(I had to find my daughters camera. I can't work the freaking thing - Nikon coolpixS9... I can use a DSLR but not a point and shoot)

Anyway... I have my primary body (D200) hooked up to my 70-200 2.8. I carry a D70 backup and I use mostly an 18-135 lens hooked up to it. Here lately I have been wearing out my ring light (I love that thing) but I carry 2 other flashes, an SB800 (which I need 2 more of) and an old school vivitar 385. I am not blessed with lenses (which are becoming my next set of purchases) and I think the next one is going to be a 17-55 2.8 (by the way... I am willing to receive lenses that you no longer shoot, I am not too proud to use used lenses =o). I have a 70-300 that I don't shoot too much anymore but I still keep it in the bag for some reason. 

I also keep 2 kinds of flash deflectors (1 is a softbox that is really cool) and a 30" round 2 sided reflector. The Epson card reader, batteries, bag of goodies (cleaning stuff, tripod buttons etc), battery recharters and canned air are always there along with the camera books. 

This bag has a laptop slot where I keep an expandable file folder with business cards, info packs, brochures, model releases and whatever other paperwork I can scrape up. I have pens and paper and highlighters and such. And my monopod. The small video camera has a room in the bag too. 

This sounds weird but I take a Crumpler "four million dollar home" bag with me everywhere. This way I can pop a lens and flash in that, carry my primary and don't have to fuss with the big lowepro. No More mystery!


----------



## cameramike (Dec 19, 2007)

i'm getting a canon backpack for christmas, i cant wait. mine wont be packed anywhere near these though wow. do you guys find it a nussiance to take the bag off put it down somewhere and open it up to get stuff out as apposed to a should type of bag where you could unzip it and grab something out of it?


----------



## dpolston (Dec 19, 2007)

That's why I take the little sling bag. Crumpler makes a good one.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 19, 2007)

It depends on what I'm planning on taking pictures of. Today was my daughter's school christmas pagent. This is what I had in the bag: D200 and 70-200, D200 and 17-55, two sb-800's, one with quantum battery, one flash diffuser dome, two white foam flash modifiers, 1 extra set of AA's, Manfrotto monopod, one extra 2gb cf card and spare camera batteries.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 19, 2007)

In my bag, of which I am too lazy to take a picture of, I have: 
-Nikon D300
-Nikon D80
-Nikon 18-135mm
-Nikon 180mm 
-Nikon SB-800 (when I open it on Christmas, assuming I do in fact get it, I bet I will)
-Three batteries (whatever kind they are, I don't know)
-USB cable
-Charger
-Lens cloth
-72mm filter
-67mm filter


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 19, 2007)

dpolston said:


> Here lately I have been wearing out my ring light (I love that thing)[/IMG]



My next purchase, I think, is going to be a ring light, I am looking at the Sigma EM-140 DG Macro Flash, which looks to my untrained eye like what you have. I would love to hear your views on it, if that is what it is. (feel free to do a thread hijack).


----------



## dpolston (Dec 19, 2007)

I didn't like it when I first got it (last Christmas) because I was too lazy to learn what all it did. About 2 weeks ago I decided to shoot the crap out of it and I was going to use it to set off my studio strobes (that I rarely use as well). (This is a learning month for me - I have 2 big contracts coming up next year where I'll need all my photo goodies). I never dialed down my power on the flash early on, but I did turn them to 1/32 this time. (The Sigma has 2 elements that are on either side of the lens and are individually controlled so you can create shadows).

I never fully set up the studio stuff so I decided to terrorize my kids and their friends with it and I took these shots.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104010 

I am beginning to use this as my main light source. This shot was taken tonight (I LOVE the look - it reminds me of the intro of Saturday Night Live) and is the top one on my blog:





The Sigma isn't bad for 300 bucks. I am looking for a studio version (the kind I can stick the lens through). The only thing I wish this one had is a true ring light. The 2 sided flash is good but I think a true ring would have been better.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 19, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> Yes, I know this is a totally dorky post that has no redeeming values whatever... I just thought it would be fun to see how people load up for a trip out shooting... whether you take a bunch (like I do) or go minimalist.


Here goes.......






Absolutely nothing!  LOL

This is the carry pouch my wife bought when we were going to go with a little compact P&S.  Instead, I took that back and got a Fuji S700.  So, it won't fit in the bag and I don't have a bag to fit a larger camera, nor do I have any other equipment but the 2 hour old Fuji  

Figured I'd put a little spin on the thread here


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 19, 2007)

I have one as well. It requires a "D" lens or a body that can program non-CPU lenses for proper matrix TTL exposures. Not a big deal on newer bodies, but was an issue with my D1 series bodies. The flash works well and is easy to setup. I would have preferred to have the Nikon version, but the D1X would not command it. If I were to do it all over again, I think I might go with the Nikon flash. The coiled cable of the Sigma can be a pain to work around, especially if the lens you use has a rotating front element when focusing. If cost is a major concern, the Sigma will function well and give you good results.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 20, 2007)

Once my 70-200 comes in, I will have to totally repack my backpack.  I'll take a pic of it then.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 20, 2007)

This was posted recently in another thread. This case setup for band gigs.


----------



## jwkwd (Dec 20, 2007)

I am completely stupid with uploading things, so if these don't work, oh well. 
Tamrac Expedition 5 With Nikon F4s W/ 70-210, 35-70, Nikon L35af, binoculars, Nikon 50mm 1.8

Tamrac Pro 12  With Nikon F2s w/ MD-2  50mm1.4, Nikon F3 w/ MD-4 35-135mm, 300 4.5 ED, Light meter and just a bunch of other crap.
http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/jwkwd/IMG_0259.jpg

I have smaller bags for whatever I might be doing, or want less weight.


http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k127/jwkwd/IMG_0258.jpg

And yes, I used my trusty Canon powershot A10 which I usually only use for Ebay stuff.


----------



## JDS (Dec 20, 2007)

Taken with a cameraphone...







Left to right:
Tamron 75-300mm f/4-5.6
Rebel XT body with Canon 50mm f/1.8 attached
Kit lens (18-55)

Barely visible in the lower right is a body and lens cap screwed together.

This is all in a Kata backpack that I can put my laptop in as well.  In other compartments/pockets I keep my memory cards, remotes, etc.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 20, 2007)

> This case setup for band gigs.


I dig those Pelican cases (oem), I even got one for my laptop! You are seriously equipped there brother.

-Shea


----------



## selmerdave (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't have a picture but it's usually my FE2 with Nikkor 20/4, 28/2.8, 50/1.4, 55/2.8 Micro, 85/1.4, 105/2.5, 80-200/4, SB-16B, Pentax 360FGZ and Gossen LunaPro F.  Sometimes I can cram the FM2 in there as well, but it gets to be a load.

Dave


----------



## bhop (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't like camera bags that look like camera bags.  I put some padding in the bottom and there's a pad strip in between the lenses and camera.  I've used this for a couple years now, no issues... $12 from the surplus store, padding was from an old tamrac bag i have.


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 20, 2007)

bhop said:


> I don't like camera bags that look like camera bags.  I put some padding in the bottom and there's a pad strip in between the lenses and camera.



Not having your camera bag look like a camera bag can be really smart depending on where you walk...


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

> Not having your camera bag look like a camera bag can be really smart depending on where you walk...


Isn't that the whole idea behind the Crumpler bags?  They look more like diaper bags to me.


----------



## JDS (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, but would you want to go out alone carrying what looked like a diaper bag?   Might get a few funny stares...


----------



## JenR (Dec 20, 2007)

JDS said:


> Yeah, but would you want to go out alone carrying what looked like a diaper bag?  Might get a few funny stares...


 
You might get some funny stares, but apparently a diaper bag is about the safest thing you can carry around!  I heard a police officer give a talk one time about personal safety.  He said that in all his years of experience thieves have ripped off pretty much everything EXCEPT a diaper bag.  I guess no one wants to risk getting caught nabbing a sack full of stinky poo-bombs


----------



## JDS (Dec 20, 2007)

haha..good point.  I don't usually have to worry about thieves though.


----------



## bhop (Dec 20, 2007)

Daiper bag would keep theives away, but it'd also keep away the ladies and that's no good. 

I did buy a Crumpler bag once and didn't like it for some reason.  I just happened to see the Army bag when I was looking for something else in the store.


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 20, 2007)

Diaper bag, what a great idea.  Just so happens that I've got probably 4 diaper bags no longer used in storage in the basement.  One in particular is quite small (probably would fit your genera DSLR + 1 or 2 lenses, but I don't have DSLR, nor lenses), all black (no baby prints all over it), and has some storage pockets on the outside as well.

The one I'm thinking of is either a diaper bag, or even better for cushioning, an insulated bag for carrying a few quarts of baby formula.  For further cushioning/shock, well, I expand and mold EPP (expanded polypropylene) foam used in energy absorption applications.  I have plenty of scrap low density EPP foam blocks laying around.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 20, 2007)

Hrmmmmm I've always used a briefcase for a diaper bag...  Which I use now as a camera bag...  Currently (until christmas) Nikon FM10 w/35-70 kit lens Mamiya NC1000 w/ 50mm f1.4 Cheapo tripod that falls over if you look at it funny Olympus D510 P&S (2MP) batteries.  After christmas replace all that with D50 w/50mm f1.8  (maybe the FM10 for those shots you just know are going to turn out.)


----------



## mrodgers (Dec 20, 2007)

About the diaper bag.  I have no idea where it is.  I know we have a bunch, including the smaller one which would be perfect for me with just my small camera, and the stock "accessories" it came with (read the cables to connect to PC/TV).  Also some spare batteries and stuff.

When I asked the wife if we still had it, she came back and handed me a bag and asked if it would work for me.  It's my daughter's black soft lunchbag that she got at school for selling X amount of stuff.  Worked pretty good, my camera with a smaller bag of extra batteries, cables, charger, and extra cards.  There's a separate zipper compartment on the bottom that is suppose to hold a tuperware type container.  Perfect to slip the old Fuji cam in to carry for my daughter.

I'm all about cheap and use whatcha got.  I know you can get one of those multiplier type fit-over lenses for my camera to double/triple the zoom capabilities and a few of those would fit just fine if I got a 2.2x and a 3.3x (or whatever numbers).  I could fit a mini tabletop tripod in there as well.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 21, 2007)

Just ordered this, in part because of this thread. :thumbup:





Pretty good price too! $142 U.S. delivered. -Shea
BTW - Got a silver one to reduce solar heating.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 21, 2007)

Ls3D, cool. I got silver for the same reason. Is it a 1500?


----------



## usayit (Dec 21, 2007)

jstuedle said:


> This was posted recently in another thread. This case setup for band gigs.



Posted from that same thread:






I will usually bring this with me on trips and a messenger bag purchased from a clothing store... (cheap.. many.. pockets.. doesn't look like a camera bag).  I just pack what I need and lock everything else in the hotel room or trunk of my car.  I use a pad lock and chain to secure the case.  

on a rare occasion, I'll use my slingbag:


----------



## seafoxfla (Dec 21, 2007)

dpolston said:


> We have almost the same bag!


 

Me too. D200 D70 and a D2h comming this week


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 21, 2007)

Ls3D said:


> Just ordered this, in part because of this thread. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Pelican cases are known as the best... you can drop them in water and they are sealed and will also float and keep your contents bone dry.  However, I think I would need a bigger one that the model above and even then they are not as convenient to carry as a backpack.

Where did you pick yours up from?


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 21, 2007)

My 1600 came from B&H, as did my 1490 for the laptop. I might have a deal to distribute them if the gentleman I've talked to is not leading me along. But, B&H keeps a great stock and ships fast.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 21, 2007)

My Day bag. D3, battery, card wallet, 50 1.8, 35 2.0, 20 2.8, 14 2.8, 70-300 ED-IF, 35-70 2.8, 24-120, 80-200 2.8 (in back pocket under short lenses), SB-800, off camera flash cord, other misc junk.


----------



## ranmyaku (Dec 21, 2007)

Don't have a pic with the gear 'in' the bag, but I have the 7 million dollar crumpler bag. I really like it, carries everything I need for an outing.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 21, 2007)

> Ls3D, cool. I got silver for the same reason. Is it a 1500?


It is a 1450 With interior dividers. The vendor is linked in the word price.

I agree it is a bit on the small side, but I have a 1600 out in the garage that I can 'repurpose' should I out grow this baby. Then the 1450 will be my lunchbox! 

-Shea


----------



## JRob (Dec 21, 2007)

My bag. I am just starting out so it doesnt have much in it. Sorry for the Cameraphone pics.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 21, 2007)

dpolston said:


> snip



Man we got almost the same kit  D200, Nikkor AF D 80-200 f/2.8, Nikkor AF D 105mm f/2.8, Nikkor AF D 50mm f/1.8, Nikon SB-800. It's all there


----------



## table1349 (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is my main bag. At Tamrac Super Pro 14. There is a bunch of little stuff that isn't mentioned in it as well.  






I have three smaller bags for when I don't need everything cause this thing is a bear to carry around.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 22, 2007)

Inside my Mini-Trekker AW:

1 - SB-800 strobe
2 - Diffuser for SB-800
3 - Sigma 30mm F/1.4 EX DC HSM
4 - Nikkor 50mm F/1.8
5 - Nikkor 70-200 F/2.8 IF-ED VR
6 - Sigma 10-20mm F/4-5.6 EX DC HSM
7 - Sigma 18-50mm F2.8 EX DC MACRO
8 - Nikkor 18-200mm F/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX IF-ED VR
9 - D200 sitting on a MB-D200

In the top pocket:
- SB-800 gels and foot stand
- Extra batterys for the SB-800 and D200
- several microfiber cloths
- Giotto rocket blaster, lens brush and other cleaning materials

Not in the pack:
- 3 tripods and 2 monopods
- Sigma 105mm F/2.8 Macro
- Nikkor AI-S 35mm F/1.4
- Various cleaning supplies
- All my studio lighting setup (obviously... lol)
- Laptop and all associated items (external 250GB drive, etc...)

I think I need to consider a larger backpack in the future, but the Mini-Trekker AW is just the perfect size for me when travelling or for the things I normally take with me on vacation.


----------



## N'Kolor (May 16, 2008)

Well I know this post is pretty old, however I just took a picture of my gear in my bag so I guess I can revive this thread? Right?







1. 16-35 2.8L II EF
2. 24-70 2.8L EF
3. 1D Mark III Charger
4. Raincoat for bag
5. Extra battery for 1D Mark III
6. SB-28 Flash
7. 30D Back-up body
8. 1D Mark III
9. 3 Pocketwizards (1 transmitter & 2 transceivers) transmitter is mounted to straight bracket.
10. Two 580EX II Flash units
11. 50 1.4 EF
12. 100 2.8 EF Macro
13. 70-200 2.8L IS EF
14. Vivitar 285HV Flash Unit
15. Vivitar 285HV Flash Unit

All sitting pretty in a ThinkTank Airport Security bag.


----------



## TamiyaGuy (May 16, 2008)

Wow. Are you people MADE of money or something? It makes my kit bag look like a cameraphone! Either way, here it is, labelled and everything:


----------



## N'Kolor (May 16, 2008)

I know...some of these people bags are sick!!!  But don't forget, we all start somewhere!!

<-----sitting here in envy! :hail:


----------



## Rogan (May 16, 2008)

is there a topic of ppls cameras like putr together

so with battery grips, there fav lens and flash etc all on, wud be similar to this thread but of the actual camera, if not someone make one


----------



## N'Kolor (May 16, 2008)

Ask and you shall receive!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1242693

Mike


----------



## Rogan (May 16, 2008)

N'Kolor said:


> Ask and you shall receive!
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1242693
> 
> Mike



excellent!


----------



## schuylercat (May 16, 2008)

Here's my main bag:






It contains:
Canon EOS 40D body 
Canon BG-E2N battery grip
Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 EX DC HSC lens
Canon EF 17-40 f/4L lens
Canon EF 28-70 f/2.8L lens
Various Hoods for all above lenses
Tiffen 77mm Circular Polarizer
2 Canon Speedlite 580EX flashes
2 Honlphoto speed straps
2 Honlphoto speed gobo/flags
1 Honlphoto 8" shoot
1 Honlphoto 5" snoot
Canon ST-E2 infrared flash transmitter 
Canon off-camera shoe cord
Stroboframe Quick Flip flash bracket
2 Sto-Fen white flash diffusers (why?)
16 Sanyo Eneloop AA batteries 
2 LaCrosse BP800 battery conditioner/chargers 
2 Canon,  2 Sterlingtek BP511 batteries
2 Canon CG-580 battery chargers 
5 Kingston 4GB 133X Elite Pro CF cards (1 in camera, 4 in hard case)
Cleaning kit 

I have a small waist pack as well, with a Canon Rebel xti in it, with a kit lens and spare battery/charger and a 2GB El-Cheap-O CF card for my backup.  That's my wife's camera.  Dual purpose!

I have a third bag too - I found a big Adorama 45" padded tripod bag, and it carries:
Bogen 3036 tripod with Manfrotto 3047 head mounted
Slik Pro-Pod monopod
2 Westcott 750 Basic light stands
2 Photodex swivels
2 Photodex 45" convertible umbrellas
1 Photodex 40" white/gold reflector
1 Westcott reflector holder
1 Manfrotto super clamp


----------



## RyanLilly (May 16, 2008)

N'Kolor said:


> I know...some of these people bags are sick!!!  But don't forget, we all start somewhere!!
> 
> <-----sitting here in envy! :hail:



You started with Nikon, And look how for you have come. No, just Kidding. 




Really don't ban me for starting a Nikon v. Canon flame war.


----------



## AndrewG (May 16, 2008)

Billingham Hadley bag containing; Nikon F3HP and Nikon FE2 bodies, Nikkors 28 f3.5Ai, 50 f1.8Ai, 135 f3.5Ai, polariser filter, orange filter for b&w, skylight filters, cable release, Weston Master V meter, film, pen, notebook, Leica Trinovid 10x32 binoculars, compass, spare batteries.


----------



## deudeu (May 16, 2008)

I have this thing:






The camera that goes in it is a GX-10, mostly with the 18-55 f3.5-5.6 on it this month (last month was my other lens, i try to stick to one for one month and alternate. It makes me learn the lens inside out).
In the side pouch there is my Pentax SMC-M 50mm f1.7 with a rubber hood and the rear cap for the kit lens.
In the other pouch there is whichever filter is not on my 50mm, UV or Polarized, a rocket blower, and a microfiber cloath.

Now, lets be a little serious here. I am not going to walk around with a fanny pack on, even if it says lowepro and has a camera in it. This all fits nicely into this:





Now it looks nothing like a camera bag...

Well i guess that if i compare it to most of the things i have seen on the thread, it is nothing like a camera bag 

You guys are EQUIPED !!


----------

